# Annabelle and Lily met! :)



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

I finally got to introduce Annabelle to Lily last night. I had my girlfriend help me because I was afraid they would fight, but they behaved perfectly! They sniffed each others' quills and Lily anointed like crazy for about 10 minutes, and then they went their separate ways for play time. The funniest part was when one would huff, so the other one would, and then the sound of each other huffing scared them, so they huffed again LOL. I love my hedgies, they are so silly. <3 

Oh and for the record, I realize that they might suddenly turn on each other one day, so I supervise them very carefully. They live in completely different habitats and I have no intention of ever trying to make them live together. 

Anyway. Those of you with multiple hedgies... how do they get along?


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Our hedgies always have separate cages and living quarters, but our first two (Tumbles and Ruby) were two girls so we would sometimes bring them out together into the living room for playtime. They got along reasonably well - the occasional huff if one woke up the other, for example. They would usually nap at opposite ends of the couch, but we would sometimes find them curled up together, so cute 

I wouldn't trust two males together. From what I've heard, they're much more inclined to fight.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Over the years I've always given some of the girls playtime together. There are some that just love it and love to be around the other girls. Some love to chew on the others quills and sometimes will pick a certain target and pursue that girl relentlessly to chew her quills. There are others that will sit in a quilly ball huffing whenever another walks by. Finally, there are some that will attack the other girls or choose a certain one and attack. Those that are miserable being with the others or those that attack get playtime by themselves. Sometimes certain girls just don't get along. 

Yes huffing seems to start off a chain reaction sometimes. One will huff then the rest will join in but often there is one that will look around like what the heck are you guys huffing about? :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Over the years I've always given some of the girls playtime together. There are some that just love it and love to be around the other girls. Some love to chew on the others quills and sometimes will pick a certain target and pursue that girl relentlessly to chew her quills. There are others that will sit in a quilly ball huffing whenever another walks by. Finally, there are some that will attack the other girls or choose a certain one and attack. Those that are miserable being with the others or those that attack get playtime by themselves. Sometimes certain girls just don't get along.
> 
> Yes huffing seems to start off a chain reaction sometimes. One will huff then the rest will join in but often there is one that will look around like what the heck are you guys huffing about? :lol:


Chain reaction huffing reminds me of how babies cry out of empathy if they hear another baby crying.

I'm looking forward to having two girls someday. I hope that they enjoy playtime together.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

my lulabelle is a sweetie pie and a half when she's on her own, but she is a totally bully to peach if i don't watch out so they only get heavily supervised playtime on the couch.
:{D


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I have two boys. On Christmas Day I introduced them too each other. Calvin, the little guy, kept sniffing at Ender's butt and would follow him around. Ender would then start huffing and I'd separate them. Part of that could've been due to Ender not liking being out in the open in the living room.

I had them both out together last weekend on the floor of the hedgie loft (it's darker). They briefly sniffed in each other's general direction and then tried to hide under my legs. 

We periodically try to get them to sniff noses, but so far both have no interest in each other. I think Ender's figured out that Calvin is the noisy, smelly thing across the cell block and just ignores him.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

My Quillamina and Loki have only met once - opposite genders, but Quillamina was spayed for medical reasons, so there will be no accidental babies - and all they did was sniff each other and then walk away. They pretty much ignored one another, not giving each other so much as a single glance after that initial meeting. I'm pretty sure that neither one really knows that the other is even in my room, and they get separate cuddle times mostly because they can't be trusted to behave, and I can only keep one under control at a time. Naughty piggies are naughty. <3


----------

